# Need help choosing color for cabinets ASAP!!



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry for the frantic nature of the title, but I have professional painters at my house starting the prep work to paint my kitchen cabinets. I don't have time to do it my self, and they did a great job on my brother's house. 

I recently installed ceramic tile on my counter tops, and have a picture enclosed. The tile is a tan/neutral color. I will eventually redo the floors, probably wood, or a wood like laminate. 

I am totally baffled as to a color that will go well with the new countertops, and then also look good with wood floors. I hope someone out has some good suggestions. I need to pick the paint by Sunday. 

And just so you don't think I am a total idiot, I had a color picked out, but today when I saw it in daylight with my counter tops, I realized it would not work. 

Thanks a lot in advance!!!

Steve
Spokane, WA


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

My choice would be White or a very light Beigh


----------



## Autumnknight (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Daryl. I have thought about white, but my appliances and sink and faucet are white. Maybe I should be looking at a beige or off white color. My initial instinct was to do a darker, almost chocolate brown.

Here are some links to better photos of my kitchen:

http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/Stevarian/Kitchen/kitchen3.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/Stevarian/Kitchen/kitchen2.jpg
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/Stevarian/Kitchen/kitchen1.jpg

Thanks in advance for any help!

Steve


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

My vote is for very light Beigh but if you have time maybe you can get some large poster paper and do a few samples to get a idea what you mght like.


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I would go light also. That burn from the exhaust fan bothers me. Was that a short when they took the hood out?


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I think I would go with white. If you went with a darker color, I think the white appliances would stand out. I prefer a stainless color appliance with darker cabinets.

If the painters could pull it off, a nice off white antiqued look would look really nice. 

Whatever you decide, please post up some pictures after the painting is complete. The counter-tops looks great!


----------

